# Avatar: The Last Air Bender



## Brewster (Dec 15, 2006)

This is an RPG based off of the popular Nickelodeon show. We will not follow the plot line of the show very much. If you are unsure of whether or not to post something PM me please. The characters are as follows....

*Characters*

*Air Nomads* 
Aang - Brewster                  
MoMo - Dark Mirage
Appa - Tom the Warrior

*Water Tribe*
Katara - ??creativegirl?? 
Sokka - dragonflamez
Princess Yue -

*Earth Kingdom*
Toph - Gabbylala
Earth King - Smart_Tech_Dragon_15
Suki - 

*Fire Nation*
Prince Zuko - TERRY16389
Uncle Iroh - OddCrazyMe
Azula - Triforce3force
Roku - Brewster

*Avatars*
Aang - Brewster
Roku - Brewster
Kyoshi - Triforce3force


*Form:*
Name: Brewster
Character: Aang
Nation: Air

*UPDATES*
Fire Nation is filled. If you want to be Roku PM me. (not for existing people)
The Air Nomads only have MoMo left.
Water Nation has one spot left. Only Princess Yue is left.
Earth Nation has one character left. Only Suki is left.
PM me if you want to double up or join. I will talk to the person already playing the character to let you play.

*NEWS*
1. <big><big><big><big><big>This RP is officially *RE-OPENED*</big></big></big>

*RULES*
1. No Spamming
2. No Flamming
3. No God-Moding
4. DO NOT post in the thread if you are not apart of the RPG.
5. No Swearing
6. No one is invincible...not even the Avatars. (no ojne can die either but you can be hurt)

I think that's all for now. Just follow the rules of the board and PM me with any questions.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 15, 2006)

```
This is an RPG based off of the popular Nickelodeon show. We will not follow the plot line of the show very much. If you are unsure of whether or not to post something PM me please. The characters are as follows....

[b][u]Characters[/u][/b]

[b][u]Air Nomads[/u][/b] 
Aang - Brewster         
MoMo
Appa

[b][u]Water Tribes[/u][/b]
Katara
Sokka
Princess Yue

[b][u]Earth Kingdom[/u][/b]
Toph
Earth King
Suki

[b][u]Fire Nation[/b][/u]
Prince Zuko
Uncle Iroh
Azula

[b][u]Avatars[/u][/b]
Aang - Brewster
Roku
Kyoshi

We will start when all of the positions are filled.

[b]Form:[/b]
Name: Brewster
Character: Aang
Nation: Air
```

Here's something to make it better. I'll finish it later. Just copy and paste it.     

I decided to add the avatar group and make it only 3 per race. You can add more later. Also Sokka's father wasn't a water bender so I replaced it with Princess Yue.


----------



## Brewster (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks :lol:


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 15, 2006)

Name: Terry16389
Character: Prince Zuko
Nation: Fire

(This looks good. Can we join yet or no? If so, that's what I'll be.)


----------



## Gabby (Dec 15, 2006)

Name:Gabbylala
Charector:Toph
Nation:Earth




Here you go.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 16, 2006)

Name: OddCrazyMe
Character: Uncle Iroh
Nation: Fire


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 16, 2006)

Name: Triforce3force
Character: Azula
Nation: Fire.

This'll be fun!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 16, 2006)

Name: Smart_Tech
Character: Earth King
Nation: Earth

Eh, why not? I haven't had anything to do recently.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 16, 2006)

Aww, there's no one good left. Sokka stinks, I don't wanna die, and heck no I'n not a woman. Oh well I'll be Appa, I guess...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 16, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Aww, there's no one good left. Sokka stinks, I don't wanna die, and heck no I'n not a woman. Oh well I'll be Appa, I guess...


 *Throws Sokka's boomerang at Bubcut*

*Form:*
Name: GUESS
Character: Sokka
Nation: Water


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 17, 2006)

name: ??creativegirl?? (or just creativegirl...or cg)
character: KATARA!!!!!!!   
:wub:			   
:wub:			   
:wub:			   
:wub:			   
:wub:			   
:wub:			
nation: water


----------



## Brewster (Dec 18, 2006)

Eh...we might as well start. I'll have the first official post up that starts the RPG by tommorow. All entries must be posted in thread before then or else the existing members will be able to double up. If no one picks the Avatars I will ocntrol the other 2.


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, if I have to double up, I'll pick Avatar Kyoshi!    
^_^


----------



## Brewster (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok. The first official post will be VERY SOON. So new people to the RPG after I post first RP then PM for a part ok? You can also suggest characters to be if you want.


----------



## Brewster (Dec 19, 2006)

"I must be dreaming..." Aang thought as he saw all of these people from the 4 different nations. There was a brother, named Sokka, and a sister, named Katara.
"She's pretty..." Aang thought to himself. Sokka and Katara were with Aang. And a girl named Toph was with them. He saw Appa and MoMo flying above. It was a peacful scene...then 2 firebenders attacked them. There names were Azula, the sister, and Zuko, the brother. They were the daughter and son of the Fire Lord. Their uncle Iroh was behind them trying to stop them. That's when Distress came through Suki and Princess Yue. Something was wrong in the world....the battle ensued....

"KATARA LOOK OUT!!" Aang shouted. It wasn't a dream. It was happening.
*Aang threw Katara her water bottle*
"Appa! Come here boy!"



((Now you may RP your hearts away))


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 19, 2006)

(OOC: Question! Do we write our posts like in a story like yours, or do we put what our character(s) do and wait for someone to react to it or what?)


----------



## Tyler (Dec 19, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> (OOC: Question! Do we write our posts like in a story like yours, or do we put what our character(s) do and wait for someone to react to it or what?)


 (Post and wait for people to react. No story    			 )

Take a piece of my Tea Powers Boomeraang squad!!!!


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 19, 2006)

"Come on_ big brother_. Just watch and learn, Zu-zu!" Azula taunted

She skillfully shot a blast of blue fire at Aang.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 19, 2006)

*Stomps foot and throws rock balls at them*TAKE THAT!


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 19, 2006)

He laughs and easily dodges the rock.

"Well, sister, if you were so good you would be here alone, wouldn't you?"

He shoots several flares at Aang.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 19, 2006)

Sokka jumped out of the way as the flares flew by him.

"Uh, I dont think I belong in the fight of the magic.....painful things," he said. "I'll...be...over....here............."

Sokka ran off behind a tree. Maybe he could find something to stop the firebenders.....because fire was painful.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 19, 2006)

*rolls eyes*
*takes water and sneaks around behind the firebenders. She shoots a small blast of water on them unexpectedly to get their attention.*
"Aang! Get them! NOW!"


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 19, 2006)

He falls forward, using the momentum of the water to get closer to Aang.

"I have you now, Avatar!"

He shoots a large flame at Aang.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 19, 2006)

*screams in anguish*
"Aang! NO!"
*throws herself in front of the flame, knowing the firebenders wouldn't have enough energy to create another huge one for a while*
"Oh...oh"
*faints*


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 19, 2006)

He blinks and hesitates. He looks up at Aang and circles cautiously.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 19, 2006)

((OOC: It would be really helpful if Brewster were on right now...lol))


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 19, 2006)

((OOC: Agreed. ))


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 19, 2006)

Sokka jumps up and dont, trying to distract Zuko.

"Hey! Jerk! Look what I have!"

Sokka throws a fruit at Zuko. It bops him in the head.


----------



## Brewster (Dec 19, 2006)

I really need to stop daydreaming! Hmm...where was I? Oh yeah! TAKE THIS!
*shoots flame/air/water/rock cannon at Azula and Zuko*
KATARA!
*attempts to heal her with water*
Eh, I don't know if this will work but....


----------



## Gabby (Dec 19, 2006)

*Keeps throughing boulders while Aang trys to heel Katara* I can keep goin just hurry.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He turns to face Sokka, then rolls aside as Aang's attack sails at him. He hops to his feet and walks slowly towards Sokka. He blasts four balls of fire at Sokka.

"What the--?!" He gets smacked by a boulder thrown by Toph. He stands slowly and glares at her for a moment, then looks back to Sokka.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

*Keeps throwing boulders*I gettin tired Aang hurry up!


----------



## Brewster (Dec 20, 2006)

*heals Katara*
I did it!! I did it!!
*goes into the Avatar State*
Now your gonna get it!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

*keeps trowing bolders*I will distact him.


----------



## Brewster (Dec 20, 2006)

*accidentally runs into a boulder and falls*
Guys! Let's get outta here!


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 20, 2006)

Not so fast, Avatar! 

*charges, and shoots lightening, aiming straight for Aang*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

*thros giant boulder at lightning*Come on guys lets go!


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He shoots a blast of fire at the Avatar, but misses.

"Get back here, Avatar!"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Get on appa Aang.I will hold him off.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He stares at Toph. "Get out of my way, earth bender. This is not about you."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Never*thros boulder at Zuko*I am protecting Aang


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

"So be it." He dodges the rock and throws a small jet of fire at her.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

*Puts rock  in front of it and doesnt hit toph**Makes 4 walls around Zuko*Lets see you get out of that.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

"Hmph." Uses fire to propel himself out of the walls like a bullet and lands in front of it.

"You'll have to do better than that, earth bender." He spins and kicks a flame at her.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

*gets hit by flame and falls down**Uses earth bending to raise Toph high up in the air**Thros many bolders at Zuko*Take that you fire bender!


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He dodges a few, then gets struck by one and flies back a few feet. He jumps up and shoots a bunch of spear-like flames at her.

"I hope you're ready for defeat!"


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 20, 2006)

Ah...no!
*When the final flame that wouldve killed her is shot, she blasts water and drenches the flame*
Take that! *collects water from the puddle on the ground to save it*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

You saved my life.*gets the biggest boulder Toph can make* You Zuko Should get ready for defeat!


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 20, 2006)

I think not!  *shoots lightening at the boulder, splitting it in two, bringing it crashing down upon Aang's head*


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He glances at his sister, gives a nod, and looks back to Toph. He begins shooting flam spears again.

"So much for defeat, earth bender!"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

*thros boulders*I am goin to win!


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 20, 2006)

*thinks to self: great! They'll waste their energy hurting her, which I can heal with water...Aang, PLEASE take this opportunity to attack!*
*prepares for quick action*


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 20, 2006)

Azula notices Katara bringing out her healing water, and focuses her attention on her, knocking the healing flask out of Katara's hands, and into her own.

"Hmph.  Little girl, don't you know that the sun adds to our power."  

Up in the sky, the sun was beating down on the group.

Azula smiled and went in for the finishing blow on Katara.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He looks at his sister for a split second before a boulder slams into the ground next to him. He flips backwards and narrowly dodges another boulder. He spins shooting a jet of flame and splitting another one in half. He ducks under another and darts forward, hopping onto the earth bender's pillar and begins to scale it.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

I guess this is the end.......<big><big><big><big><big>FOR YOU</big></big></big>*Makes boulder the size of a temple*You can never dodge this.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He stares at the huge boulder.

"Hah! That's what I was counting on!" He jumps off the pillar which he is half way up and uses fire to slow his descent. The boulder slams into the pillar. He gets up and looks at the damage he's done to the pillar and shrugs innocently.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

*Lifts the ground WHERE zUKO IS STANDING*(Just noticed the caps)*Thros a boulder at Zuko*Aang stop day dreaming I am loseing en...*phaints*


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

"Hmph! That was too easy!" He jumps off the platform and hurries after Aang.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

*was accauly faking and makes a boulder behind his back**thros boulder*


You really thought I would go down like that?


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He gets slammed in the back and falls to the ground. He gets up and glares fiercely at her. He begins shooting a LOT of small flames at her, knowing that she is truly losing strength.

"I cannot be beaten so easily either, earth bender!"


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 20, 2006)

Toph fell down on the ground, unconsious, after a flash of lightening, and the smell of burning flesh.

Azula stepped over the unconsious body.  

"Hmph.  Don't expend all your energy on one thing."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

**Mimics**"I can not be beaten easly earth bender"You made me laugh.


*Makes wall blocking the flames*


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He stops throwing fire and ducks behind a tree so the earth bender cannot see him. He hopes to confuse her, so he can get the jump on her.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

*sees him*You look silly!*Makes a round walls with a roof so he cannot get out*I am going to take a nap while you try to get out.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He tries futilely to burst out, then has an idea. He smiles evilly and creates a flame, burning the grass on the ground in the circle. He forces fire under the walls and uses the fire to lift the walls. Once he lifts the rock significantly, he jumps out of it.

"Not much of a challenge, earth bender." He shoots more fire at her.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Wakes up to find burns on her.Zuko is no where to be found.
Toph:Aang,Katara,Sokka?Where am I?


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 20, 2006)

*whimpers in fear*
*thinks: what should I do? he has my water...and thats the only thing I know how to bend..that's it! I don't need to bend to avoid this blow!*
*gets up and kicks her legs sharply enough for her to fall to the ground. She gets the flask back and runs to the riverside* Try and face me here! My powers are strong here...and everyone knows that *blasts water at her* WATER *blast* BEATS *blast* FIRE!!! *huge blast* My source here is unlimited. I can put out anything you try to hit me with. What'll you do now, eh firebender?


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He hurries after Katara. He hesitates once he sees the water. He dodges a few of her blasts and stands ready to fight.

"What you forgot, is that fire and water make steam!" He shoots a flame spear at her.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

And Appa comes falloing down on Zuko. (Right?)


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 20, 2006)

Sokka had been hiding behind a tree during this whole fight, in case you didnt notice.

He was talking to himself.

"Bears? I can handle. Haiku battles? I can handle. Fishing? I can handle that. But I really, REALLY cant handle that lightning."
Sokka ducked as a stray bolt of lightning flew past his head.
"Yeah.....I'll let them handle this one. After all, bending is greater than boomerang."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sokka had been hiding behind a tree during this whole fight, in case you didnt notice.
> 
> He was talking to himself.
> 
> ...


 "OGIEODL" (I don't know what Appa says.) [Sokka you chickn.]


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

"Mmmmrph!" (Get off of me you stupid creature!)

He shot a sliver of fire under the bison and it jumped into the air. He sprang to his feet and glared at it for a moment.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> "Mmmmrph!" (Get off of me you stupid creature!)
> 
> He shot a sliver of fire under the bison and it jumped into the air. He sprang to his feet and glared at it for a moment.


 *Jumps back and then eats him!* "OGHOGH"[ Zuko could use a little salt] XD


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

(OOC: WHAT?! YOU ATE ME?! I THINK NOT!)

"AUGH!!!" He shoots a ball of fire into the bison's mouth and jumps out of it in a wad of spit.

"Ew..." He shoots another ball of fire at the bison for good measure, then turns his attention to Katara.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

*Jumps on him again and again cont.* "OGH!" [Zuko's a funny trampoline]


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

"Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow!" He finally gets annoyed and sets the bison's fur on fire with a stream of flame.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

"AGOKIKTGKF$@TFDqetgradwerserdwgasdfterwrfestgerDSGRWETGWRGAERWFGWDF"


----------



## Brewster (Dec 20, 2006)

All right! Enough is enough!!
*Aang shoots all of the elemnts at Zuko and Azula*
Now let's go!
*Shoots Everyone but Zuko, Azula and Iroh on to Appa*
Appa! Yip, yip!
*they fly away twords the city of Bae Sing Sae*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

"KHMU" [Yip yip yourself you know how much I have to lift? Huh huh?]


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

WAit for me.*Jumps on appa*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

[Oh great the Earth girl who hates me. Get off you freak!]


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Good appa.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

[i hate you]


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

I dont think Appa likes me.


----------



## Dark Mirage (Dec 21, 2006)

well ill be in it just for the heck of it ive watched like three episodes when there was a marathon... ill be momo or princess yue scince they are the only ones left


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 21, 2006)

(Just a question...where is this happenening in the timeline?)

Before or after the huge Ba Sing Se finale?


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 21, 2006)

((HEY you forgot me...oh well...this is fun! =P))
*thinking: That's right! It does make steam...(looks around) Oh no! Aang forgot his glider!*
*dodges flames, making firebender mad*


----------



## Brewster (Dec 21, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> (Just a question...where is this happenening in the timeline?)
> 
> Before or after the huge Ba Sing Se finale?


 ((We aren't relly following the story of it...))

Katara I have my glider right here. Look! It's Bae Sing Sae!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Bae sing sae.Its ok.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome travelers, to Ba Sing Se. I am the Earth King, leader of this city, kingdom, and the army. Cool, huh?

And as king, my first decree is: Every Friday shall be Casual Friday!  :dance:


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 21, 2006)

Uh...wow!
This earth kingdom is really great! But...shouldn't you practice your earthbending Aang? You need all the practice you can get!


----------



## Brewster (Dec 21, 2006)

I guess but....let's relax first! That battle was harsh!
*turns to the Earth King*
So, what kinda stuff does one do here in Bae Sing Sae for fun?


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 21, 2006)

*boredly walks around kicking rocks around. She touches one and it moves!*
Oh...what's in here? *reaches in* *claw thing comes and pulls her into the underground chamber of the Mole Tribe.* *She is tied up with stuff around her mouth, arms, and legs and is tied to a pole.*
MMMfffH! FffffmmmmhhHHHH!


----------



## Brewster (Dec 21, 2006)

*looks around*
Where's Katara? She's probably off enjoying the city already!
*Roku appears in front of Aang*
Roku: Hello Aang. I am Avatar Roku. I am you....and you are me. I was your most recent life. My are you looking good for 112 years old!
Aang: Leave me alone! I don't want to do this! Not now! Not ever!
*Aang starts to run but Roku makes a hole in the ground and Aang falls*
Aang: Ouch! Where am I??
*hears Katara screaming*
Katara!
*starts to run to her voice. it grows louder. Aang finally reaches her and is knocked out*


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 21, 2006)

*chews through mouth thingy* Yes! I can tal- *sees Aang* Aang! Uh oh...The avatar! Er--the old one...woah...*faints*


----------



## Brewster (Dec 21, 2006)

*wakes up in a dream-esque vision*
Katara? Is that you?


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 22, 2006)

Azula:  Hmph.  We let them get away.  But we'll catch them...Zuko....I have a job for you and Iroh.  I have some...business to take care of somewhere else.  You two enter Ba Sing Se as civilians.  Got it?  I'll meet with you later.  Ba Sing Se will fall, by my hand.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 22, 2006)

"Alright, sister." He glances at Iroh and motions for the old man to follow. He sets off in the direction of Bae Sing Sae.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 22, 2006)

Brewster said:
			
		

> I guess but....let's relax first! That battle was harsh!
> *turns to the Earth King*
> So, what kinda stuff does one do here in Bae Sing Sae for fun?


 Well, let's see...we have Arcades, Lounges, Theme Parks, and much much more!     

Not to mention, we just opened another mall. That's our eighth one total. :yes:


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 22, 2006)

Azula turned back.  

"One last thing, Zu-zu!  Don't go getting used to anyone or anything in Ba Sing Se.  It's just an assignment, not your life.   I've got some allies to recruit.  Do you remember Mai and Ty Lee?  I'm sure you do. Get to work."


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 22, 2006)

Aang! I'm here Aang...someone captured me...I don't know who....*screams as another metal arm rips the pole out of the floor and throws it toward the wall*


----------



## Brewster (Dec 23, 2006)

*A giant claw rips through the scene. THey are brought back to reality*
What is that!
*The claw comes down on Aang*
AH! HELP! MY BODY'S PINNED DOWN!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 24, 2006)

Brewster said:
			
		

> *A giant claw rips through the scene. THey are brought back to reality*
> What is that!
> *The claw comes down on Aang*
> AH! HELP! MY BODY'S PINNED DOWN!


 Don't worry! I'll save you. Soldiers, attack that beats! 

*Soldiers Earthbend Aang Free*


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 24, 2006)

(((((((Ummm....excuse me! Flying toward a wall here! Little HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED!!!!!!!)))))))


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 24, 2006)

??creativegirl?? said:
			
		

> (((((((Ummm....excuse me! Flying toward a wall here! Little HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED!!!!!!!)))))))


Let me fix that.

*Snaps Fingers*

*Wall Disappears Into Ground*

You're welcome.


----------



## Brewster (Dec 25, 2006)

((Merry Christmas everyone))

Woah! Thanks Earth King!
*looks around*
Hey where are we?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 25, 2006)

Brewster said:
			
		

> ((Merry Christmas everyone))
> 
> Woah! Thanks Earth King!
> *looks around*
> Hey where are we?


 Welcome to the Grand Earth Palace. Tell me if you need anything, my servants would be more than pleased to help you. :yes: 

And you're welcome.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 26, 2006)

*lands on ground*
OOomph....thanks...Hey Aang.....UNTIE ME!!!!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 26, 2006)

"Ahhh the earth palace."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2006)

Appa: [ Great more earth. This whole flying everwhere. Forget it. I'll leave.] (My Gothic Appa lol)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 27, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> "Ahhh the earth palace."


 Do you like what you see?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 27, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Appa: [ Great more earth. This whole flying everwhere. Forget it. I'll leave.] (My Gothic Appa lol)


 I've never seen an animal like you before. Pray tell, where do you come from?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 27, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes.This is very good.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 27, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait, how can you see? I thought you were blind...


----------



## Gabby (Dec 27, 2006)

I can feel it.It feels like a good place.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2006)

Appa: [And there's a disturbance in my lower area, but who cares?]


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 28, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I can feel it.It feels like a good place.


 Wow, cool. I'm glad you like the palace. :yes:


----------



## Gabby (Dec 28, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your welcome.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 28, 2006)

So, uh...any danger to report?


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2006)

Iroh: *Wakes up* Wow was I asleep that long? *Makes Tea*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 29, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> So, uh...any danger to report?


 Appa:[ Yes you'll see err smell in a minute.] *Farts!*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 29, 2006)

Everyone, quick! To the Kingbunker! *Goes Ahead Inside*

Wow, a minibar!


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 31, 2006)

Azula :  *Is on Kyoshi Island, kills Suki and the Kyoshi Warriors* 

 (I'm too lazy to type everything out, but I'm attempting to set up the finale.  I want to put a twist on it.....anyway.....)  

 Azula makes her way to Ba Sing Se, disguised as a Kyoshi Warrior, with another one of Sokka's girlfriends dead.  Ah...the kiss of death.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 31, 2006)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Azula :  *Is on Kyoshi Island, kills Suki and the Kyoshi Warriors*
> 
> (I'm too lazy to type everything out, but I'm attempting to set up the finale.  I want to put a twist on it.....anyway.....)
> 
> Azula makes her way to Ba Sing Se, disguised as a Kyoshi Warrior, with another one of Sokka's girlfriends dead.  Ah...the kiss of death.


 *Spots Azula*

Hey, welcome to the palace. So, what are you here for? 

(Earth King does not know that is Azula...or does he? )


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello....I am a Kyoshi Warrior, sent by my island to aid you in your efforts.  What may I do to help?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 1, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Hello....I am a Kyoshi Warrior, sent by my island to aid you in your efforts.  What may I do to help?


 Well...the bison did have an accident.

*Hands Broom And Pooper Scooper*

Knock yourself out, please.


----------



## Brewster (Jan 1, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Azula :  *Is on Kyoshi Island, kills Suki and the Kyoshi Warriors*
> 
> (I'm too lazy to type everything out, but I'm attempting to set up the finale.  I want to put a twist on it.....anyway.....)
> 
> Azula makes her way to Ba Sing Se, disguised as a Kyoshi Warrior, with another one of Sokka's girlfriends dead.  Ah...the kiss of death.


 ((You can't really kill Suki but since that spot isn't filled I guess she'll just be seriously injured))

*notices Azula*
Look it's Suki!
*runs over to her*
Hey Su-you're not Suki! Earth King this is an impostor!
*positions himself for battle*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 1, 2007)

Brewster said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh? What's going on?


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 2, 2007)

What on earth are you referring to?  See?  These are my fans, my outfit, makeup, and Kyoshi Warrior fighting style.  Just because I'm not Suki doesn't mean I'm not a Kyoshi Warrior.  Us other warriors are so underrated.  It's just Suki this, Suki that!   Jeez.


----------



## Brewster (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess but it's just wierd that they didn't send Suki to Ba Sing Sae to do whatever you're gonna do.
*whispers to Appa*
I don't think she's really a Kyoshi Warrior, or an earth bender for that matter.
*back to Azula*
Well since I was so rude to assume that you weren't who you say you were then why don't you show us your earth bending skills!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 3, 2007)

*blushes*  Well...this is kind of embarassing, but I can't earthbend.  None of us Kyoshi Warriors that I know of can.  Even Suki, our leader of sorts, can't.  Sorry.


----------



## Brewster (Jan 4, 2007)

Really? I also thought that people of the Earth Nation didnt have Fire Nation tatoos on their neck!
*I pull back Azula's collar to reveal it*
How do you explain that?


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 5, 2007)

What?  Ugh.  That wasn't there last time I checked.  Ah well.  Instead of going to the trouble to launch a coup, I think I'll end it another time.  *blasts through wall, and ducks into the crystal catacombs*


----------



## Gabby (Jan 5, 2007)

I feel her vibes.SHe is a fire bander.Not indeed a earth bender.She is a fire bender.


----------



## Brewster (Jan 6, 2007)

We better tell the Earth King and the Dai Lee.


----------



## Brewster (Jan 8, 2007)

((I just realized that Smart Tech is taking a break. I'll be the Earth King for now.))

Aang: Earth King!! Those aren't the Kyoshi Warriors! They're firebenders! The "leader" is Azula!! The Fire Lord's daughter!

Earth King: What?! I will alert the Dai Lee immediatley!
*He walks down the hall and turns the corner*

Just then a second Earth King appears. Except this one is more gloomy.

Earth King: Hello Aang, Toph. What's going on.

Aang: You're not the Earth King!! You're Prince Zuko!!
Toph let's attack!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 8, 2007)

"Ok.I will distact him."She gos out side to get a boulder."Here you prince doofus!"


----------



## Brewster (Jan 8, 2007)

*runs down the hall*
Earth King! Earth King!
*turns corner and finds Earth King tied up by the Dai Lee*
Oh no! They took over the Dai Lee too!
*earth bends them all together* Let's get you outta here!
*drags Earth King down the hall*
Toph follow me but still protect us!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 8, 2007)

*Makes boulders*Ok we re good.


----------



## Brewster (Jan 9, 2007)

Wait where's Katara and Sokka?
*looks down*
Uh-oh. We gotta go down...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 10, 2007)

ok.
*Stomps foot and the floor gos up and trips everybody.*
GO DOWN NOW!


----------



## Brewster (Jan 10, 2007)

Aang grabbed the Earth King and looked for Katara and Sokka.
"Where could they be?"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 10, 2007)

Katara and Sokka were returning to the palace with Appa's food. Appa,[ A kid meal from burger king? I said the adult meal and stuff. Idiots. Where's that lazy idiot Aang?] ( Gothic Appa lol.)


----------



## Brewster (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh wai t! I see Azula! Let's attack!
*he starts to run at her*


----------

